
Spoilt for Choice - Springboard, UK based startup incubator  - ggordan
http://springboard.com/spoilt-for-choice/
======
mbesto
Interesting to see some US in there! How can they legally work in the UK? UK
immigration is a mess right now [1]. I would know, I barely got in on my Tier
1 - which no longer exists [2][3].

[1] -
[http://www.economist.com/node/17581736?fsrc=scn/fb/wl/ar/the...](http://www.economist.com/node/17581736?fsrc=scn/fb/wl/ar/thefirenexttime)

[2] -
[http://www.ukvisas.gov.uk/en/howtoapply/infs/inf21pbsgeneral...](http://www.ukvisas.gov.uk/en/howtoapply/infs/inf21pbsgeneralmigrant)

[3] -
[http://www.ukvisas.gov.uk/en/aboutus/newsroom/?view=News&...](http://www.ukvisas.gov.uk/en/aboutus/newsroom/?view=News&id=484948682)

~~~
pclark
if it's only for 3 months, why wouldn't you just lie and say you're a tourist?

~~~
mbesto
IIRC, if you get caught you're banned from entering the country for 10 years.
Not worth it.

~~~
goatforce5
The brother of a friend of mine from Oz went to the States and somehow ended
up joining the circus as a carnie where he worked illegally for a couple of
years. He was caught when the circus went in to Canada for a while and they
checked everyones papers when trying to reenter the US. He was denied entry,
got banned from the US for 10 years and the rest of the circus waved goodbye
and left him at the border.

Totally worth it just for having such an adventure for a couple of years.

------
ig1
It's interesting that they're disclosing numbers, almost none of the other
seed accelerator funds disclose how many applicants they've got.

~~~
rlmw
Its not a bad idea though. Its only been the last few years where people have
been blogging about their business' finances, this is a similar kind of change
to my mind.

------
mattsouth
Is it just me, or is "CIS" and unusual geographic region?

~~~
mattsouth
Guess I should have, like, just done a search:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commonwealth_of_Independent_Sta...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commonwealth_of_Independent_States)

